# HS724 hard to start?



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

So now I've tackled the auger housing rebuild and cross threaded spark plug thanks to you! Now I'm a lifetime member. And I'm hooked on ensuring my machines run well.

The last thing I've noticed with this new to me beast is it takes a good 4-5 pulls to fire up. But when it does, it is smooth, goes through the throttle range with no problem. No misses. No smoke etc.


I don't know what the previous owner used for gas but I drained whatever he had in it and I'm on the second tank of Trufuel.


My HS720 that I bought new has been run on non-oxy or Trufuel it's whole life and it's a first pull start pretty much all of the time.


So, thoughts? 


Worth undertaking a carb rebuild? Typical of this motor?


Thanks.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You are in-between land. Since it runs smooth, no surging, no hunting, the likelihood of cleaning the carb will have no effect on starting. The only thing that may, may, is soaking in a carb dip and finishing in an ultrasonic cleaner. I have experience with this and sometimes using an ultrasonic cleaner for a smooth running carb that is hard starting works and sometimes it doesn't. In most cases it doesn't do anything. If it was me, I would do it but at least in a carb dip which is cheap. You can take off the flywheel cover and clean the magnets and magneto then re-gap. Do you have a long enough pull cord?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might check the throttle linkage and make sure when you go to "choke" position the butterfly is fully closed at the carb. If it's out of adjustment and the plate isn't fully closing it could cause that problem.

Maybe add some cleaner to the can of Trufuel ?? If you're buying quart cans you could pick up a bottle of Lucas injector cleaner and measure 0.075oz into the quart can. Use the rest in your car.
I've found that it's worked great for curing a lot of issues. If it doesn't cure a problem then taking it apart would be the next step. They recommend 2-3 oz per 10 gal.
Your's sounds like a prefect candidate for a run through cleaner.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is this only when it's cold?

how about after it is warmed up when you try to restart? does it start first pull after it is warmed up? or does it take several pulls again? do you smell gas?

someone told me to check for vacuum leaks around carb by spraying carb cleaner around gaskets while it was running and if it surges then it may need new gaskets or tightened up.

anytime my honda's won't start on first pull, i know something needs to be done. it's usually lack of gas, too much gas, weak spark , vacuum leak, and sometimes very very rarely a poorly vented gas cap.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

sounds like a primer problem, did u check the primer bulb, primer lines etc. if u over prime u should get fuel coming out of carb. wait, which motor do u have?


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> is this only when it's cold?
> 
> how about after it is warmed up when you try to restart? does it start first pull after it is warmed up? or does it take several pulls again? do you smell gas?
> 
> ...



Thanks, only when cold. When it's warm, it's first pull to start. When I'm pulling when it's cold, I can't recall if I smell gas. I will check. I can check for vacuum leaks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

In the manual it didn't show a primer bulb just the throttle activated choke. does it have a primer bulb ??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> In the manual it didn't show a primer bulb just the throttle activated choke. does it have a primer bulb ??


Honda GX engines do not have primer bulbs.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if its hard to start only when its cold/first start then its a choke and or fuel prime problem. if it has no primer than it may need a few pulls to get enough gas into combustion chamber or use carb or brake clean sprayed into carb intake to get it going in real cold weather. fuel mix needs to be rich for cold weather startup.


----------

